# Need some help to pick da engine !



## Nismo (Feb 17, 2004)

Hello guys i need some help to pick the enigne for my nissan 240sx that i just bought! can somebody tells me wich 1 is better !!!
with the prices too!!
how my Hp in each engine and stuff! wich 1 is better !


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the search button owns you


----------



## Nismo (Feb 17, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> the search button owns you


Well i know i have 240sx 95year and can u tell me wat kinda engines i can put inside and how many hp in engine and wich one is hardest to install and wich one the easiest!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

there are stickies


----------



## Nismo (Feb 17, 2004)

I dont realy understand can any one tell me little about engines plz!
Sr20DE-140hp?
Sr20DET-????
RB25DET-????
RB25DETT-????
RB26DETT-????
RB26DET-????
and other engines i maybe dont know!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Sr20DE-140hp?
Sr20DET-whats year? redtop-205,blacktop-220
RB25DET-????250
RB25DETT-????um, no se
RB26DETT-????280, governed supposedly
RB26DET-????dont know


CA18DET-173 but is the least expensive of the others. strong as hell
EDIT: i remmebered that this is an s14 we are talking about, so CA might not be in the cards although motor mounts should be the same as the s13


----------



## Nismo (Feb 17, 2004)

CA18DET-173 but is the least expensive of the others. strong as hell
EDIT: i remmebered that this is an s14 we are talking about, so CA might not be in the cards although motor mounts should be the same as the s13[/QUOTE]

Thanks !!! but wat engine is better and will feet perfectly?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sr and ca will fit perfectly
rb will need some modifications..

ps. dood..don't need to make like 5 different threads on the same subject


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'll let this thread stay open, but the search button is a wonderful thing


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> sr and ca will fit perfectly
> rb will need some modifications..
> 
> ps. dood..don't need to make like 5 different threads on the same subject



You forgot about the RB20DET, that thing will fit in with as many mods as it will for the SR. You dont have to get a new driveline or anything either. Itll also cost alot less that the SR. Somewhere around 2g.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

madballa said:


> You forgot about the RB20DET, that thing will fit in with as many mods as it will for the SR. You dont have to get a new driveline or anything either. Itll also cost alot less that the SR. Somewhere around 2g.


dood.. i said "rb will need some modifications".. that includes rb20det and rb25det. rb26dett..more modifications


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> sr and ca will fit perfectly
> rb will need some modifications..
> 
> ps. dood..don't need to make like 5 different threads on the same subject


shh...no one is to know that a CA can fit into an S14. that is my next project car that will be built to hell. this comes after i get my S13 drift style.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

CA?? jordan, get off the pipe. the state of california will not fit into a car..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

^hahaha. maybe he meant Canada


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahaha...sometimes i think i should be on the pipe. maybe then i wouldnt have so many issues. whatever tho. but my plan is to have my S13 as a daily driver/drifter, and get an S14 to throw a CA18DET into, and built to some crazy horsepower number for my shit-your-pants-fast car. and a 3rd gen eclipse drop top for my show car with big rims, air bags, and no more top on it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> hahaha...sometimes i think i should be on the pipe. maybe then i wouldnt have so many issues. whatever tho. but my plan is to have my S13 as a daily driver/drifter, and get an S14 to throw a CA18DET into, and built to some crazy horsepower number for my shit-your-pants-fast car. and a 3rd gen eclipse drop top for my show car with big rims, air bags, and no more top on it.


dang dood.. all i want is my two front teeth.. 

i'm thinking about a ca18 now.. so i can be cool like jordan and save a couple of bux for some more mods or a r6


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> dang dood.. all i want is my two front teeth..
> 
> i'm thinking about a ca18 now.. so i can be cool like jordan and save a couple of bux for some more mods or a r6


you want to talk cheap and saving some money? i'll tell you what i'm spending when it's all done


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

HA! i got an FD for the trade of my sli80...im so sad now...


----------



## evilsil (Mar 10, 2004)

*here some info on rb's*

What is the RB20/25/26DET?

The RB series of engines are six-cylinder engines produced in the Nissan Skyline, a car that hasn't hit American shores in production. The numbers in the engine code signify the displacement, for example the RB25DET is a 2.5 liter engine. The engines are all turbocharged from the factory and all produce over 200HP. 

What comes with a clip?

When you buy the clip of a car, you can imagine just cutting off everying on the car from the windshield forwards, and taking it home. Thats the clip. You're going to likely get body panels, the engine, transmission, turbo, crossmember and other engine components. Some clips will include brakes, headlights, the intercooler, piping, etc. That depends on the clip itself. 

Will the RB## fit into my 19_ _ 240? 

Yes. Actually, for the right amount of money, you can fit any engine into any car (look at SportCompactCar this month, theres a Focus with an SVT Cobra engine ) but to be more specific:

The 240SX is a benefactor of the "Parts Bin" strategy, which means that many Nissans produced in the 90's (and a few before) had alot of interchangeable parts, between the American 240SX, the Japan and Canada Silvia, the 300ZX, and thankfully, the Skyline. 

With few mods, either of the three engines will bolt into the 240, but the 2.0 is going to be the easiest swap. For all three engines you're going to need either the stock RB crossmember or (for a better fit) custom mounts. These are available from a variety of retailers, many of whom also stock the clips. You can find a list of these shops at this thread:

here 

When you're swapping the 2.5 or 2.6 you're going to need a couple more mods. You'll certainly need a new driveshaft, because the 2.5/6 uses a larger one then the stock 240SX. You'll also likely need a new downpipe and may have to shave your hood a bit for clearance, depending on if you used a mounting kit or the Skyline crossmember. Certain plumbing and piping will likely have to be custom made as well.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

nice little write up there...


----------



## evilsil (Mar 10, 2004)

try also == http://www.meggala.com/partcss.htm


----------



## evilsil (Mar 10, 2004)

*and here alittle something on the s15*

The new 200SX (Silvia) is here. Sporting the SR20DET 2.0-litre intercooled turbo it puts out 147kW like the previous model, and features rear wheel drive through either a six-speed manual gearbox or four-speed automatic transmission. Revised suspension, safety, and styling add up to a true sports car available in either Spec S or Spec R versions. The upclass Spec R has all the features of the Spec S plus a six-CD stacker, side skirts, spoiler and sunroof.
Body

2 door coupe

Engine

SR-20DET, 2.0 litre four cylinder front mount / RWD

Drivetrain

6spd manual or 4spd auto, helical cut LSD from Skyline GTR (3.69:1 final drive)

Suspension

Fully independent, McPherson struts front, multi-link rear, front and rear sway bars

Length

4450mm

Width

1695mm

Height 

1285mm

Weight 

1282Kg

Wheelbase

2525mm

Turning radius

9.8m

Brakes

Front: 280mm ventilated discs with four-piston calipers

Rear: 258mm solid discs with single piston calipers

ABS standard

Wheels

16 inch alloys (f&r)

Bridgestone Potenza RE010 205/55 R16 (f&r)
Performance 

0-60 km/h

3.06

0-100 km/h

6.90

0-400m

14.80 @ 156.3 km/h
Performance figures taken from January 2001 edition of Motor magazine.
SR20DET Specs 

Material

All aluminium

Displacement

1998 cc ( 2.0 litre )

Valve arrangement

DOHC 16 valve, variable inlet valve timing

Bore & stroke

86mm x 86mm

Compression ratio

8.5 : 1

Turbo setup

Single intercooled roller bearing turbo

Power

147kW @ 6500 RPM

Torque

265Nm @ 4800 RPM
Unfortunately the Australian market gets the same power output figures as the previous model, as the Japanese Spec R features 185kW of power. This is probably due to our crappier fuel. We also miss out on the cool A-pillar mounted boost gauge, climate control, leather clad steering wheel and rear windscreen wiper. However the SR20 has been revised somewhat with improved turbo response and almost no turbo lag. A computer controlled wastegate controls boost pressure to provide a linear power delivery with a maximum of 73 Kpa boost. Also, to complement the larger compressor wheel the intercooler has grown from 60mm to 80mm in thickness. Nissans NVCS ( Nissan Variable valve timing and Control System) helps optimize both low and high engine speeds. The distributor-less ignition system has small transistorised coils above each spark plug, which is controlled by NDIS ( Nissan Direct Ignition System ). This system does away with high-tension leads. 
The new six-speed manual gearbox mates to a dual-mass flywheel. Six close ratio gears include overdrive on top gear. First, second and third gears have been upgraded to triple cone synchronisers for smooth, short gear changes. Manual versions also include the impressive Helical limited-slip diff which provides faster traction control and acceleration than a normal clutch type LSD or viscous LSD's. 

Four-speed automatic transmissions continue with the viscous LSD.
Brakes feature ABS standard on both models with "Brake Assist" which is a two-stage braking system. At a preset point, extra boost is engaged for even greater braking power.

Improved suspension features a more rigid frame, stronger springs, anti-roll bars and fluid filled suspension bushes for reduced noise.

MacPherson type struts grace the front, while the proven Skyline multi-link rear end continues. The chassis itself is stronger thanks to bracing near the rear pillars, boot and under the gearbox. Steering stiffness has been increased while allowing plenty of feedback through the steering wheel. The S15 is also lighter than the previous model, dropping 8kg in the bigger Spec R version.
Along with a great handling chassis and engine, the body is the biggest item likely to stand out. An overall flat, low impression with smooth and flowing lines give it a distinctive appearance. Angular headlights taper towards the centre giving a "mean" look. Housed inside are projector type headlights incorporated with the indicators. A large central air intake dominates the front spoiler to allow the intercooler a greater "breathing" space, while two smaller intakes flank either side. A low-ish roofline flows down to the beautifully crafted rear end. Wedge shaped taillights curve around the side of the body, improving vision for other drivers. 

Overall size is smaller for the new sports coupe, loosing 75mm in length, 35mm in width and is now 10mm lower.

The interior is also much better. Five round air vents, reminiscent of the Datsun 240Z feature large louvre style adjustments. The titanium finish dash is home to a centrally mounted tacho (where it should be) with the 260km/h speedo, fuel and temp gauges either side. The silver centre console houses a double DIN CD/Tape deck with air-con controls below. Front bucket seats are very supportive, however the two-plus-two arrangement is as usual, a squeeze for rear passengers with limited head and leg room available. In the event of an accident crumple zones, dual steel side intrusion bars, reinforced roof pillars and bonnet buckling creases protect the passengers along with Dual SRS airbags, which are now standard across the range.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, shut up already. make a new thread titled "for stupid ppl who dont know siht"


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> lol, shut up already. make a new thread titled "for stupid ppl who dont know siht"


no kidding.. don't revive 20 day old threads..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

wow....he wasted a bunch of bandwitdh telling us stuff we already knew and stuff we didnt really care about. how fun....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Turning radius
> 
> 9.8m



SAAAA WEEEEEET :fluffy:


----------



## evilsil (Mar 10, 2004)

sorry got alittle carried away 
didn't realize that it was that long  :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You could have just posted a link to the site you ripped it off from


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Joel said:


> You could have just posted a link to the site you ripped it off from


yah, so next time, THINK!


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

well as for motors it depends on how extreme you want to go.

I have a nissan skyline GTR v-spec II motor and tranny that i am willing to sell if you are interested. $5000 obo

the RB26DETT is the only motor that nissan produces with fully forged internals. It has individual throttle bodies, 2 healthy sized turbos, and a solid lifter head that can be reved to 9k rpm with out any mods.

The sr20det is a very capable motor that can produce more HP than you need as well. It uses hydraulic lifters, and comes with a t25 (some of the later ones have t28 turbos). It uses cast pistons, forged rods, and a forged crank. It can make 400hp reliably on a daily basis if tuned properly and with the appropriate modifications. I can get these very easy and for geed prices.

SR20DE This is probobly the least common swap, but has insane possiilities. It is the same as the det except it has no turbo, and a higher compression ratio. With proper tunning this motor can handle a 100 shot of nitrous. It can also be turbocharged, and it will make pretty stout HP numbers. This swap is very,very cheap, but not always as easy to come by.

ca18det Here we go, this was an awesome motor for its time, but it has become dated. It uses a iron block and displaces 1.8 liters. It is also turbocharged, and i have personally seen a well tuned one put slightly over 400hp to the wheels.

i can source any of these motors if you need, just contact me.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

wat about the rb25... and for how much would i be able to get an s14 blacktop


----------

